# Tommy The Toucan Go To A Furry Con



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Just today I went to screwattavk.com to see their latest Hard News episode where I found the most weirdest thing I could find on their front page. Video footage of the Screwattack team in a furry con! Word can not express how strange this event real is, so in order to answer the following question down bellow you have to watch this video. http://www.screwattack.com/Random/NewFriends

Question:

Here the deal, Scwerattack edit their footage so no one knows what furry con they went, so I would like to know if anyone has seen Tommy theToucan in person or at the very less know where they saw him. 

*Note:*
Scwerattack dose not know shit about Furries!!!


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 16, 2009)

i posted it in off topic already because i had no idea where to put it 
anywho, i thought this was hilarious^^ nick's reaction as they revealed where they were going was simply priceless and seeing him geting all butthurt for being called a furry just made it even better XD
im just wondering why they got booted out of there...
btw, the SA HQ is in dallas and furry fiesta was in february. i guess they went there


----------



## Istanbul (Mar 18, 2009)

ScrewAttack did indeed attend Furry Fiesta briefly. However, their refusal to abide by our press policy necessitated their removal from the convention area shortly after their arrival. And that's all I'm going to say on the topic.


----------



## TamaraRose (Mar 25, 2009)

yup that furry  feista  and the bunny  next to   tocan is vaciran{ sp on his name sorrry}


----------



## Masakuni (Mar 25, 2009)

Crazy stuff. I chuckled a bit, especially at "Tommy"'s being all clueless.


----------



## TamaraRose (Mar 25, 2009)

i was wondering what they where doing there i mean they  looked out of  place


----------

